# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Nhận gia công chế tạo cơ khí, Jig, Khuôn

## Hautaomecha

Bên mình chuyên thiết kế, chế tạo các sản phẩm cơ khí và cơ khí chính xác.
Thiết kế và chế tạo đồ gá, khuôn mẫu.

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN CƠ KHÍ CHÍNH XÁC VN-J*

Với một đội ngũ chuyên nghiệp, giàu kinh nghiệm, có trình độ cao, năng động, nhiệt tình trong công việc, luôn cố gắng học hỏi thêm kinh nghiệm, niềm nở, chu đáo với khách hàng, từng tham gia các dự án lớn ở các công ty trong và ngoài nước.
Hệ thống máy móc, trang thiết bị đầy đủ, đồng bộ, chất lượng tốt (máy phay CNC, máy tiện CNC, phay tiện vạn năng, mài phẳng, mài tròn, mài lỗ, máy cắt dây, phóng điện, máy ép thử khuôn, máy đo độ cứng, máy đo tọa độ 2D, máy đo 3D …) nên đảm bảo các nguyên công được gia công khép kín, đáp ứng được tiến độ sản xuất.
Các sản phẩm Jig- Khuôn- sản phẩm gia công theo yêu cầu đều đang ngày một khẳng định chất lượng và uy tín trên thị trường.

Liên hệ tư vấn, trao đổi: Mr Hậu
Phone: 0121314 7889 Email: taovanhau@gmail.com

----------

